# كريم مانع لحروق الشمس



## chem1982 (1 يونيو 2012)

selfe emulsifying glyceril 14.04
iso propyl myristate 25.22
lanolin 5.08
propylene glycol 5.08
titanium dioxide 2.70
iron oxide 2.16
pethyl p-amino bezoate 2.15
methyl p -hydroxy benzoate .16
water 43.41
واللة ولي التوفيق 
ارجو ان اكون قدمت ماهو مفيد 
لاتنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## aama71 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ملاحظة مهمة من اهم المواد في الوقاية من الشمس هو زيت السمسم يضاف بنسبة 5% تقريبا,ويعتبر زيت السمسم وحده من المواد الواقية من الشمس.


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بوركتم ومشكورين


----------



## القطة ميما (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

